# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Last Pictures of My 4 Footer

## FC

My 4 footer is making way for new home/owner this coming Saturday 31 Mar 07. 
Today, I fertilise, trim, add water, take photos... these are probably the last things she get before being dramatically torn down on 31th morning. So, I thought these last few pictures may well be the last I will ever take for her.

----------


## AquaManCanada

Wow Freddy that tank is very beautiful. Why are you parting ways with her?

----------


## FC

Joe,

Thanks for the compliment.

I am a family man with 2 kids and my spouse strongly think that there is better use for the space occupied. We are going to have new sofa and will be placed inappropriately close there. Possibly, a piano may be placed there for my daughter. Having no new direction for the tank for the last 1~2 years also did not help counter that decision.

When things settle down, I planned to go into nano tank(s) at a suitable spot. It will be good quality tank with interesting proportions. And it will be minimalist in setting and likely to resemble Amano's.

----------


## eddy planer

Yo Freddy,

That sound a little discouraging.... giving up your hobby for time being. I understand.

Nevertheless, how about selling me your stuffs like canister, solenoid valve or whatever you got. and i will take care of them till you get your nano tank and will sell back them to you at lower cost when you are ready.I know your stuffs are designed to be last till you and me retired!

Its that Ok with you... alas, i still looking for 4 ft tank, Loh suggested me last 3 weeks ago when i popped into his home, bloody hell...I hooked! those blue eyes killies swimming beautifully shoal!.I must get them but need to rid 30 jumbo cardinals first. Now Look ing for swap 3 ft to 4 ft tank. 

Anyone got any FOC 4ft tank for me....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RonWill

> Anyone got any FOC 4ft tank for me....


 Eddy, I'll be clearing another double-tier setup*** to make room for more orchids; a recirculating system with sprinklers and rain gutters for the returning water.

If keen, provide transport and additional help since my back isn't as strong now. Give me a call, don't SMS, so I know when to start emptying it.

*** Top tank is 48"L x 18"W x 18"H. Lower tier has two tanks, each measuring 24"L x 18"W x 18"H.

----------


## AquaManCanada

Freddy that is understandable. I guess I am in a position where I do not yet have a family to be responsible for and therefore my only responsibilities are the fish that I keep. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your nano-setups.

----------


## FC

Can someone help me to identify this plant?






> Nevertheless, how about selling me your stuffs like canister, solenoid valve or whatever you got. and i will take care of them till you get your nano tank
> 
> when i popped into his home, bloody hell...I hooked!


Thank for your your kind offer, Eddy. I had sold everything except the DIT CO2 reactor (I received offer for this too but not confirm).

KL's tank has magic touch. I knew the hobby through him (knew him via website in US). I got hooked like you did, the moment I saw his tank.

----------


## propor

It is _Eleocharis vivipara_, I think.

----------


## ed seeley

> It is _Eleocharis vivipara_, I think.


It is that species and a very good looking one too!

----------


## FC

> Freddy that is understandable.
> I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your nano-setups.


Thanks. I hope it will not be long before I find a good spot and get "approval" from my spouse to setup those nanos  :Laughing:  .

----------


## FC

Thank you for getting the name for me, Robert and Ed.

I bought it about 2 months ago. I did not expect it to be such a nice plant untill it grow till this large and tall.
Talking about that, plants always give me pleasant surprises in one way or another, I guess that's what many hobbist enjoy.

----------


## nikhilsood1

Hi Freddy, what is the plant on the front left of the Vivipara? The small green one.

Nikhil

----------


## FC

Nikhil,

They are Elatine Triandra like below.

----------


## FC

Really last pictures...






The tank is in good hands (new owner) who stay near my place.

My little marine tank latest pciture:

----------


## anfieldmad

Definitely was good while it lasted!

----------


## FC

Thanks. It has been 2 years since the tank was gone. It brought loads of fun.

----------


## limz_777

> Nikhil,
> 
> They are Elatine Triandra like below.


 

whats the light requrement for this foreground plant ?

----------


## FC

Elatine Triandra is a true foreground plant which creep on the ground faithfully. They are easy to manipulate to form very nice lawn. These Elatine Triandra were grew with only 144 watts in this 4x2x2 ft tank (that is, low~medium light).



The problem is they grew too fast, that's when they squeeze densely and grow upwards.

----------


## Mez

Those Damsels will eventually take over and dominate that tank.

----------


## vhdl288

Elatine Triandra Looks like Heminathus Micranthoides...

----------


## glennyong

both the marine tank and planted tank looks good....

the lighting is very very good !!  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## mighty_reds_73

Beautiful tanks, thks for sharing

----------


## FC

Really appreciates your compliments.

----------


## volley

yup...beautiful tank...all your plants are so green, unlike mind, the moss turns brown after trimming and never turns green again. envy...

----------


## BuTLeR

nice lawn...

----------


## FC

Thanks. Since you guys like this tank, below are the setup in 2003.

She has good growth of the Blyxa Japoinica.

----------


## plasticknife

very nice tank

just wondering wats the wattage of your light?

----------


## b0r3db3ar

wow.. swee swee setup you have there bro!

----------


## ahadina

About your blyxia, did you put in fert tabs to make it grow that big?

If you do, how often?

----------


## FC

I cannot recall, they are either 36watts x4 or x6.

I use Horti tab (with iron) and inject fertilisers into substrates.
Notice the Ludwigia brevipes on the right. Those are my second attempt. Here, my water temp hover at 27~30 degress celcius, at borderline to keep them going. They are difficult plant and to obtain their best glory, high light and low temp are required.

----------


## Augustine_81

Nice looking tank and healthy lush growing plants you have got there !!

----------


## kanguin

Sweet man. It is a beautiful tank and plant combination.

----------


## FC

Thanks. I should have set the light hours longer to get the Ludwigia Brevipe (difficult plant that melt easily) growing dense and low.

----------


## Jungle-mania

WOW! simple and nice, simply elegant, not complex like the new designs these days. Is that a needle leaf fern wall I see at the back growing out?

----------


## FC

Yes, I had narrow leaf java fern as background.

----------


## tarzanboy

HGi, FC is that the japen grass on the front row it grow healthy and long I resume you use CO2 to achieve it  :Smile:

----------


## Ben.tkc

Neat setup. Thks for sharing

----------


## milnek

Very very nice and such a pity to let go... im sure you love it alot and have given lots of attention and time to the planted tank. 

Can you ID the plant (2003 setup) for me which was planted in the far left corner of the tank? The tall green plant.

Thanks

----------


## FC

The plant is Aponogeton ulvaceus.

----------


## bettaboy

hey bro, could u possibly know how much roughly u spend trying to maintain this 4ft planted tank? in terms of electricity bills, and if possible water.

----------


## FC

The main electric consumption for this tank is:
144 watts (lamp) 10~12 hrs
20 watts (Ehiem 2228 filter) 24hrs
20 watts (Fan) 10 hrs
For that, I guess/felt it added S$10 to bill monthly.

The water consumption:
Water was changed once every 2~4 weeks
For that, I guess/felt it added S$1 to bill monthly.

Above are relatively affordable. However, the main expenses come investing in equipment, plants, fishes, fertilser, etc. Over 5 years, I spent about S$4~5K on them.

----------


## cylife

Does a tank like that require CO2?

----------


## FC

The tank was with CO2 injection. One can do without but the growth may be painfully slow for large tank like this. Besides, the plants will be less robust.

----------


## weeyang19

nice set up bro  :Smile:

----------


## rage

Bro, Awesome setup. For a moment i thought you were going to tear down your whole setup. Nice to hear that someone else is taking good care of it.

----------


## Dean

Very nice tanks.  :Smile:

----------


## reborn4ever

Nice setup.. Thank for sharing..  :Smile:

----------


## fastlane

Sad to be giving up something that you have spent so much effort previously. When the kids grow up. Maybe you can look at getting a 6ft to keep you occupied during retirement?

----------


## Slash

Nice setup bro.

I like the way you arrange your plants.

----------


## luchaolc

very nice tank

----------


## FC

Thanks for the compliments and suggestion.

----------


## Tamama

very peaceful view. I can sit there for half an hour watching the fishes... haha

----------


## chilla18

Nice and beautiful tank have stop planted tank for sometime now looking at it it makes me feel like starting the hobby again but first I have to look for a tank. anyone has lobang for a 4x2x2 feet tank (will be good if got second hand and cheap)?

----------


## Limy

very nice tank... lol...a waste to be the last photos...

----------


## goldfish&koi

the plant in the 2nd pic looks nice do it need C02? anyway your setup very nice

----------


## venom

very nice setup.

----------


## gwz

Very nice setup, what a pity to let it go.

----------


## magma

Beautiful tank, sorry you have to give it up. Good luck with your nano.

----------


## Brucegan2

really nice manz..both of ur set-up...what a pity....hope u can come back with more pictures next time...

----------


## Darylyap

> Elatine Triandra is a true foreground plant which creep on the ground faithfully. They are easy to manipulate to form very nice lawn. These Elatine Triandra were grew with only 144 watts in this 4x2x2 ft tank (that is, low~medium light).
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is they grew too fast, that's when they squeeze densely and grow upwards.


Hi FC, where can buy Elatine Triandra?
C328 doesn't seem to carry them.

----------


## anarchy78

Wow! Soo relaxing love your tank bro! :Smile:

----------


## Dodofish

Nice setup!

----------

